# what do you hope for in the next main game?



## HungryForCereal

i just want the graphics to be the exact same one as mario kart 8.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Not sure what's next months game?


----------



## tsukune_713

id love for the graphics to be very simillar to mario kart 8s (though theyll need some slight tweaking), and for the town to be big as the movie town (it would be amazing to me XD) more clothers, furniture, bugs fish, flowers, trees, villagers and personalities
for the villager personalities to get stronger and more defined and for them to say a lot more things when you talk to them


----------



## KittyKnight

If they do decide to do the whole "become the mayor" thing again, I'd love for the mayor to gain more control over the town. Maybe a system where you can determine where villagers move in. 

Oh, and longer hairstyles for the females.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

It would be awesome, if they added a tiny feature where; the bigger the tree grows, the bigger the town grows and you can have more villagers and stuff!
 I'm really crossing fingers for something like sending letters to other towns without having to be in that town, sending letters to villagers who've moved out, aN OPTIONAL FEATURE WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE PARENTS MAYBE?? ;________; 
 It'd actually be pretty sweet to, if they added a few personalities like, nerdy or energetic-- something like that!


----------



## otomatoe

Idk.. the villagers have families and kids? lol

I'd like to see little deers running around my town, and penguins, and foals, and fawns, and wolves, and puppies...... but that won't do, it won't be AC anymore lol and at the mean time the town will be so overcrowded. unless we can expand 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm really crossing fingers for something like sending letters to other towns without having to be in that town, sending letters to villagers who've moved out, aN OPTIONAL FEATURE WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE PARENTS MAYBE?? ;________;



can't agree more!!!!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Yes I want that as well. Like having a pen papal to write to.


----------



## xianli

oh wow i'd love for the parents to visit me one day too ! or be able to visit your hometown, which would be different for each player aa
and the option of visiting it on weekends only or smth *o*

and of course, more skin and hair options, wider range of personalities and what villagers say, and I want to see isabelle's house !! <3


----------



## GalacticGhost

Being able to choose where villagers move in, having a bigger town with more villagers, villagers not leaving until you tell them they can, having more fruit (like strawberries, kiwis etc.), having vegetables that aren't just turnips, being able to change the direction PWPs face, more PWPs, more villager personalities, being able to play as an animal character, having human non-playable villagers, the return of messages in bottles (I missed having that in WW), the return of shopping cards (to make carrying Bells less of a hassle like in CF), the return of being able to send letters to people in other towns...

Oh, and being able to have any villager from any AC game, because there are some awesome villagers we haven't seen since PG, or even not at all because they were only in one of the Japan-only versions of the game.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Yeah that would be very cool to actually see your parents in the game. Hopefully they will do that.


----------



## oath2order

Dark Gamer 8525 said:


> Yeah that would be very cool to actually see your parents in the game. Hopefully they will do that.



ew no

Everything from HHD to be brought over


----------



## DJStarstryker

oath2order said:


> Everything from HHD to be brought over



I agree with this. 

I also want to see improved item inventory and storage space. Those things really annoy me.


----------



## Blueskyy

Building a hotel in town and meeting visitors like in a campsite but more than 1.


----------



## Bill chipher

Having the city again BUT, It's BIGGER then the town and not just a shopping area.

Being able to have a island shack like in animal crossing.

More pwp ( because who wouldn't want more pwp ). 

And ( under breath ) and you're gonna love this, Being able to be mayor as your 1st villy AND being able to be a HHD as another or other new jobs, but you can still free rome as the Hhd villy unlike in Hhd.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

More detail in the villagers. Like I wish all their hair and what not was not jusy flat.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

All those features, and one more thing. Special April Fools fortunes poking fun at the CDi and Dic treatments of the Mario and Zelda series. Make the Virtual Boy also exclusive to April Fools.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

My hope is for some new and different furniture sets. I'm kind of bored with the stuff that's been around for 10+ years. I appreciate that we can at least customize some things now, but there just isn't much that I care for. I also want more inventory space.


----------



## Knopekin

oath2order said:


> ew no
> 
> Everything from HHD to be brought over



This!

Also, I really want the villagers to have more individual personalities, rather than the same 8. There needs to be more variety, and some unique traits.

More animals, too. GIMMIE BATS AND DONKEYS, MAN.


----------



## Kristen

snoozit said:


> i just want the graphics to be the exact same one as mario kart 8.



me too. sometimes i play through that stage and just imagine what it would be like as an actual acnl game


----------



## ashjaed

I hope for Nintendo to listen to the practical stuff of what we want (like to be able to place PWPs better, including being able to rotate them, to have a lot of the same HHD features, picking where your villagers move in and STORAGE)

But also like if it's on the WiiU maybe the gamepad could have a similar functionality as the bottom screen of the DS system? (I don't know, that might actually be worse than what they've already got in mind tho)

Also someone mentioned (on another similar thread) an improved outside camera feature, and that could be cool!


----------



## Minerva

I would really like to be able to place the villagers' houses and to have more storage space.


----------



## piske

Deeper relationships! I want to be BFFs!!! Haha :>


----------



## Thericefish

I would love some sort of system where you can buy and sell businesses and maybe have mayor elections in real life? Also, I want a bit more of everything, bigger town, more pocket space, oh and I want the credit card back from ACCF but I want them to enable it so I can use it everywhere. 
EDIT: Just thought of some more stuff, in ACNL the online options are a little bit limited. Why can't I enable something that gives my friend's permission to change around my house or put paths down in my town? I want them to expand what my best friends can do in the next Animal Crossing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

All of this and more.


----------



## Cariicarky

The ability to move villager's houses, rocks, and shops.

Also, most of the good features from AC:GC (The balls you could kick around, being able to directly ask villagers for help, actually _good_ villager personalities (looking at you, NL), the tickets Nook gives out along with the raffles, NES games, washing Gracie's car, etc). I don't want it to be identical to GC, but those were some great parts of the game that I'd love to be brought back.

Also, I'm not sure if this was in GC or not, but it would be great if Resetti would pretend to reset your whole game again. That was pretty cool.

The town ordinances from New Leaf were pretty cool, too. I use the beautiful ordinance since I can't trust myself to water my flowers every day lol.

I also hope that they keep the Island, Campsite, and Villager Pic features. I'm so glad those were brought back in NL.


----------



## RainCrossing

I want it to be on a 3DS


----------



## Cariicarky

Forgot to mention, also the ability to change your character/town name.


----------



## Kaitrock

Permanent darker skin tones! I like the character height, definitely new clothes! Maybe a new personality type. That would be really cool. More equipment to hold! Possibly make Brewster a cafe place where you could work to get bells. Also there should be like a forest where you can explore see different possible villagers sort of like the campsite!


----------



## wer8888

For me, new personalities, new tasks, and more speech options for villagers.

We could have cool personalities like: Nerdy, Shy, Outgoing, and Silly!
Also, the Normal personality should include Males and Females.


----------



## Greggy

I'm gonna wrap my hopes in a spoiler, since it's kinda long.



Spoiler



✽ I want the cool new features included in HHD to be sent over to the next main AC game: The freedom to locate houses and buildings, having yards that you can customize, having darker skin tones without tanning, customizing your villagers, schools, villagers drinking and eating, etc. And bring in the new furniture too!

✽ The Campsite and Cafe should stay. Hotels do sound nice too. I want different villagers that visit my town especially when my town gets better. Maybe that will motivate me (and perhaps some other players) to put some effort and have a goal in the game. The better the town gets, the more campers/visitors will come over. 
If the next main game is in 3DS or the next handheld with a Streetpass feature, maybe let the voided villager camp in the town first before moving? And maybe campers visit another town by opening your gates online or by Streetpass.

✽ More unique and interesting dialogues. Long, interesting dialogues occur to me once in a blue moon. Make the villagers a bit more unique with the other villagers in their similar personality type by saying something different! I don't want to consider Bones as a dog version of Stitches, or Yuka is just Kitty with a koala body. I want the dialogues to be different with the villagers that moved in, transferred from a different village, and those who previously camped or visited the cafe. I find it inconsistent when a Streetpassed snooty villager said that she was a singer from my town when she was younger despite saying that she never been to the town prior to her move.

✽ If I like the villager and s/he likes me too, then s/he should stay longer and not ping me about leaving every week then leaves in a instant when you didn't played for 2 days. I want my friendships with my villagers to be worthwhile. If I ignored a villager or s/he got mad at me for doing pesky things such as trapping him/her or keep on hitting him/her with a hammer/net, then s/he should be the one to ask to leave the town first than the villagers I've befriended.

✽ Make visits in Dream Towns a bit more worthwhile. Like, acquiring some mementos that were given as a reward for doing a task/befriending a villager in your dream. While we're on the topic of Dream Towns, it would be nice if my old villager will acknowledge my existence too,  not just my current villagers.

✽ The shopping card should return.

✽ More side stories and sidequests involving NPCs.

✽ An easier way to place PWPs and have the ability to move and rotate PWPs.

✽ An option to expand the town and the number of villagers that can reside. I also liked the island. Maybe have more places to visit, such as a mountain or a cave with exotic fruits and exclusive creatures. I want the islander feature to return, I never experienced it myself but it sounds like an interesting concept.

✽ A bigger storage for items, letters, and patterns.

✽ Not exactly necessary, but I actually want to attach an extra page to a letter.

✽ Maybe let us have more use with the Amiibo cards? How about sending a villager to your town by scanning their Amiibo card? It would encourage Amiibo card owners to trade their cards, especially with the ones with multiple copies of a single card.

✽ Now for some wishful thinking: I wanted to play as an animal and customize whatever I wanted to look like.


----------



## Wolfiewinchester

I would love to be able to place villager homes, have more work places like Brewsters so I could earn extra bells, be able to have up to 20 villages and be able to place furniture like you could in HHD.


----------



## Rabirin

More dialog and maybe the option of being able to write back to your parents? I think its a bit sad that you can't write back to them and your mum always asks you to write back or write more to her.


----------



## Discord

The ability to choose where villagers live XD.


Seriously, i'm hoping for a better form of dialouge structure and challenge, although ACNL provides a really great form of dialouge structure, i wish there could be more like Villagers reacting to your new clothes or a recent event like a holiday or just a simple game of hide-and-seek and not the average perturbing amount of villagers sending you the same letters constantly, Puck keeps on doing that. Also if you were to choose where a villager lives, that'll be great. The reset trick is the closest thing we have but due to the immense amount of combinations, that chances of getting the "perfect" spot can be high or low depending on your luck. Expanded QR Code templates, it'll be really useful and i can find even more creative QR Codes althtough we only have a 32?32 QR code template but hey, we have a Pallete with variety. Also last but no least, more special event buildings (I. e The Roost). I'd like to see something in the next game like a Restaurant or just a place you can get a job at. Overall, i like the AC series as it is but like all video games, they don't let fans have final say in major changes. I'd like Nintendo to hear opinions from the fandom and take it into consideration on how this game can be even better.


----------



## merve-chan

I actually want Blathers to talk a lot again, but only when you asses just one fossil, not with over 2 fossils. I kind of miss it. I'd like more jobs like in Brewster, maybe you can work in Able sisters as fashion assistant or something.
I loved all the glitches you had in previous AC games. I would love it if you could actually eat the food you make in harvest festival, or you could make food and bring it over to your favourite villagers. Maybe an option to wear matching clothes with your bestie villagers.


----------



## Allie_Rose

Definitely more pocket and storage space. I'd love to have the ability to purchase my character a backpack to hold at a minimum the tools I use on a daily basis to save pocket space for whatever I run across.


----------



## kelpy

Allie_Rose said:


> Definitely more pocket and storage space. I'd love to have the ability to purchase my character a backpack to hold at a minimum the tools I use on a daily basis to save pocket space for whatever I run across.



my biggest pet peeve, no storage room! Backpacks sound awesome!


----------



## pika62221

That would be a dream, but I'm starting to think it's unrealistic, as the animals would have to get REALLY smart- smarter than they are in HHD to be able to maneuver through the town the way it is in MK8. I love the visuals, and that would make an outstanding look, but what I'd like to see, and wish they would have done this is use the amiibo cards like the e-reader cards did, scan them in, but PICK the spot the villager moves. Have you still be mayor, have Tortimer still be on the island- family of course too, but when you start, say that there's a town map, and Isabelle asks if you like where the villagers houses are. If you don't, you can then tap on the location where you want them- like all in a row line in a real village, or leave them as is. I just want this moving mechanic to be fixed after New Leaf's HORRIBLE random place stuff!! Voice chat I'm on the fence about. Yeah, it was cool in City Folk, but since I played with other adults at the time, we were saying things you probably wouldn't want kids to hear, so that could be a problem. It's also probably why they removed it and why Splatoon who was also made by the same core developers doesn't have it either. For sure though, FIX THE MOVING where WE can place move spots so that the villager will move into that spot. Also, I LOVED the camper idea where you could get them to move into your village, and also moving back, but HATED the 16 villager cycle. That's too many to me, I'd rather it be like 1 or 2, and then the villager would say sure, I'll move back if you really missed me that much. Stuff like that.


----------



## gingerbread

It'd be awesome if some qualities of HHD were merged with new leaf for the next ac game, like the ability to design villager houses and that HHD has more villagers in a town. Also it'd be great if you could choose where the villagers house was to go lmao, save the hassle of plot resetting


----------



## ashjaed

Can Blathers finally buy fossils off you?? Please?? It's heart breaking how he wants them but can't have them.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I would really like a separate inventory that keeps tools and only tools. For example a backpack. I would like the option to hang villager pics on the wall (like paintings/CDs). It's a bit unfair they can only be displayed. More defined personalities among the villagers is definitely welcome. Oh, and possibly a way to order stuff from your house after the shops have closed. And yeah more collectable items because you can never have enough cool things to collect and display. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I was about to say that it would be cool to be able to play as a villager, mainly because Im pretty fascinated by how villagers talk about their lives but you never get to actually see them... Then I realized that that's illogical... Maybe in the next game, villagers can move in with children. It would be SO adorable to see little baby wolves or sheep running around...


----------



## SoftFairie

More items....more special characters.... Just more general stuff


----------



## hydrophonic

Jewellery and accesories shops. Also, more clothes customization. Like, different cuts for trousers/jeans and skirts. I would like to be able to wear, i don't know, a t-shirt and then add a layer for a coat, or a dress with leggings or jeans behind. 

Also, don't hate me for this, but i think they shouldn't completely remove duping from the game, because if it didn't exist, items like 7-11 set would be almost unobtainable, and oinly for some ridiculously high quantities.


----------



## willowwolf

Idk if anyone already said but I really want a treehouse PWP or let it be a house option for your character!!  and more Wolf villagers


----------



## starlightsong

Why has no one mentioned (that I've noticed) having more QR code slots!? I know I can use a side character to hold my paths but darn it I want more room for all these beautiful clothes! So many amazing QR code clothing items, and I can't have them! D:

Other than that, I echo most of the things people have said here. Also more octopus villagers, only having 3 is silly!


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

I hope that they let you pick your default skin color in the next game.


----------



## xBlablahi

The furniture moving  system from happy home designer, the innovation was reaaaal

also more item space, I can never have too many things


----------



## Aali

Custom villagers!

Let me make my cat ;-;


----------



## mchll

I love the idea people have been saying about more part time jobs, there should be more variety in the way you can earn bells. I would also like achievement badges to mean something more, like getting certain ones unlocks items or other parts of the game.


----------



## abc123wee

I want them to bring back the atmosphere of the original games.While New Leaf is my favorite Animal Crossing game, it doesn't have the same feel (sometimes) as the older ones. 
Another thing I want is for them to bring back and add more stories to the NPCs. I need to know more about the Brewster!
New Leaf has a great menu theme, but I want them to bring back the one from Wild World/City Folk, but I still want it to be redone in an unique way, while staying nostalgic.
Keep the mayor job, but make it have more depth. I think a list of holidays that you can choose from would be cool.


----------



## Kitkatkat123

I'd like it if there were more things to do with Blathers. He was so much more interesting in Wild World!


----------



## abbydoll

otomatoe said:


> Idk.. the villagers have families and kids? lol
> 
> I'd like to see little deers running around my town, and penguins, and *foals*, and fawns, and wolves, and puppies...... but that won't do, it won't be AC anymore lol and at the mean time the town will be so overcrowded. unless we can expand



YESSSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'd love for the villager personalities to be like they were in Population Growing. You could tell who was a cranky and who was a peppy.


----------



## radioloves

Hmm, have an option to adjust/design your map, have a voice word processor so it's easier than tapping it all out, more designing/saving slots at the able sisters, saving designs actually prevent them from switching to a different design when edited/won't be replaced, be able to restrict certain things and apply rules when visited ect, more shops and streets, clothing design ect aren't as pixelated, able to change eyes shape/type anytime, be able to visit a cave underwater and in land, more events for every season, more cutely/detailed villager designs/ideas, new species/new house appearances and more advanced interaction with villagers like maybe typing things in or choosing the answers/villagers do more quirky things xD


----------



## SayuriAng3l

Plums as a native fruit.  Also being able to grow a vegetable garden.


----------



## Aali

For Moe not to be removed in the next game

Don't do it Nintendo <_<

Also driving your own car instead of taking a train

Also the ability to decorate said car


----------



## ACking

Return of Wisp!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really hope that there is more decorating aspects like in HHD I love the functionality of it, like you could have an inventory open and just select the items to drop in the room and stuff. I also really hope that permanent residents become possible and that there would be a kind of "hotel" to be the campsite, so you have a while longer than a day to try to get someone out to move the new person in, like maybe 5 days or a week before they leave so if you really want them you can get them. And the villagers in the hotel can traverse your town and interact and buy things and stuff and then you can have a "mayor" fund and the nicer your town is the more villager visit and the more income you get and the income for the mayor fund can only be used towards PWP and ordinances not for personal stuff, but this way we don't have to pay for the PWP's out of our own pocket. I really hope the dream towns carry over but that they make it so you can go with friends you have over. I hope that the maps are larger and that they have more variety then ACNL like completely different shaped islands and stuff instead of just the same little corner shaped island that just changes slightly. I hope the actual Tortimer island carries over (and that Leilani grows up) or at least other "places" for you to visit like that, it would be cool if there was a place that was always winder too like uh, Jingle-Town or something. I really like the family idea too, it would be neat if villagers could become closer and then move in with each other and have kids (kind of in a tomodatchi life way) but instead of like mutant mixed species babies they would just take after the mom or the dad, and then there could be a whole "matchmaker" aspect of it that you can do and then there could be like special things on Valentine's day for the couples. it would also be neat if each save file had a different purpose, like one as the "mayor" one as the "gardener" and one as the "worker" who can work at the places like Nook's and stuff, it would be neat to be able to pick your purpose in the town like that and be able to only have one of each. I also hope that the special characters actually have homes so when they get off work you can actually go and hang out with them cause I really want to hang out with Sable and Isabelle when they aren't working, and freaking Isabelle needs a damn break already! And with that nothing should be open 24/7, everything should have hours which you can tweak like in ACNL to be "earlier" or "later" but still have hours they're open, and then we can hopefully have a larger inventory so we can stash more stuff until places to sell and turn in stuff are opened. And I hope we can dress villagers and give them accessories in the new one as well because that would be amazing! HEART GLASSES FOR ALL THE SNOOTY!!!Also being able to see when you dive would be amazing, like when you dive being able to see the reef and the critter you're after, and actually being able to catch the jellyfish!!! And being able to make a "tank" like purchase a certain sized tank to hold ___ amount of critters and making your own little tank, instead of all of the singular tanks they auto in. =[

 There are really so many things I want and hope are in the new one, but even though most of them wont happen I will probably still love it...


----------



## HopeForHyrule

More than anything, I'd love to see two things they made possible with HHD: placing paths UNDER a house/building so it's flush against them, and being able to place furniture and everything on the half mark, instead of to the left or right. Having something centered can look so nice.

Get on that, Nintendo!


----------



## Hulaette

I would LOVE to be able to have more control over what my character looks like in greater detail. Skin color, more eye choices, mouth, and more hair styles & colors! I would enjoy having the option to go scuba diving in a whole new underwater area! Be able to visit a mermaid cave and collect gems and mysterious seashells, rocks, sand, and bottles with sand in it so you can place it in your home as a decoration! Most importantly I think the next Animal Crossing game should have a story plot that involves cutscenes and more options for your character to say certain things to other villagers or shopkeepers etc. Your own character should have his/her own costomizable personality just like the villagers do! and to react to what happens around them. For example, getting sad or angry after falling into a pitfall, crying over a lost balloon or a stolen item, becoming scared in the dark middle of the night. Getting a job of your choice! You can work for Tom Nook in Nook's Homes, help Isabelle out with errands, sail the seas with Guliver or Kapp'n. Lastly I would like it to be possible to maybe choose your town setting. Live up in the mountains, Live at a tropical beach resort, A modern city, or the default normal one like we got now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I agree with the different terrains, that would be really neat, like an icy tundra, somewhere rocky and mountainous, somewhere dessert like with maybe an oasis, somewhere grassy, somewhere marshy maybe? That would be really neat!


----------



## Greggy

I forgot to mention in my list of ideas before: 

1.) Refurbishing.
I like the refurbishing feature in New Leaf, and I wish that there will be more options for some furniture. Customizing food items were really great too! And I wish that when a villager returns your customized furniture, the customization is still intact.

2.) Pro-Designs.
As I've mentioned in my previous post, I do wish that there were more space for custom designs. I wish I can also customize pants and skirts.

3.) Perfect Fruits.
I'd like to grow perfect fruits even if they're not native to my town.


----------



## ACNLover10

I would love a lot of things to happen in the next main game. Like being able to catch the jellyfish like KaydeeKrunk said, have new fruits like strawberries and grapes, be the president of a country instead of being the mayor of a town, have perfect tropical fruits, like perfect bananas and durians. Also I would like more public work projects to be intractable, like being able to jump in the hot spring, or climbing the totem pole. Also maybe make birds and owls catchable bugs.


----------



## kakuloo

I would really, really like for it to be on the Wii U and allow me to play with my mom.  She has her own Wii U and loves AC...but can't play on a 3DS because the screen is too small for her to see.  I live several states away.  It'd be really nice to be able to run around in each others' towns and such again (we used to play together on City Folk before, but no more visiting now!)


----------



## MalinkaLuna

What really frustrates me is when I wanna pick up something and remove a path my accident. So like a double klick on the button to remove the path would be an awesome idea to prevent accidental removal of the path.

it annoys me so much, that i have to switch characters everytime that happens..


----------



## xkittyy

I want the angle/design you view your town from when you're walking around to be more realistic and cool. Sort of like a sonic game lmao. (I couldn't think of another example) Like this:


Spoiler: spoiler







Of course I still want it to keep the look of Animal Crossing I just want the angle to be like that and the sizings of buildings/pwps/plants to be more realistic.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I really hope we get to choose where villagers plot their house.


----------



## Javocado

my boi wisp


----------



## smileorange

It would be great to see the villagers interacting with any pwps besides the benches!  I know they mention it sometimes, but it's always the same dialogue. 

Controlling where the villagers plot their houses would be a life-saver!! And I love how in HHD you can move furniture by using the touch screen, and am thinking they're definitely going to integrate that in a new game.


----------



## Hulaette

I would like to see more interactions with the Beach Area! Maybe a beach shop that sells all kinds of bathing suits, more wetsuits and scuba diving gear! Or even to be able to expand your beach as your town grows!


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Platypus villagers. The villagers could go swimming and bathe in the sun, also have official seasonal clothes.

Maybe have bird watching as a thing (And the bird/duck/ostrich villagers could make snappy comments about it). More interaction with the museum, maybe let the player work more in detail with the diggings and examination of paintings.

More space for all the stuff in the player's closet/drawer (different closets would have seperate free spaces), if the game won't hit it's limits.

Watching the stars should be a thing again (with Celeste). Maybe let the players make their own constellations for all to see but have some sort of report button if there's something offensive up in the sky.

The possibility to send letters to other players outside your own town (friends/if you know their friendcode or such).
If there are problems with that, then... Maybe have a report system for that, too?...

Also the possibility to work at ex. Able Sisters, The Museum, Nook's Cranny besides the Roost (kind of how Ai worked in the movie). The player could also be guard or a police of sorts if Copper and Booker are there.

Greater detail (about the history of) the villagers/special characters. Have the villagers tell you what they want to become, maybe let them have jobs as well.

... I'm too fixed on the idea of the player or villagers having a job ._.


----------



## Hulaette

StrawberryTiger said:


> Platypus villagers. The villagers could go swimming and bathe in the sun, also have official seasonal clothes.
> 
> Maybe have bird watching as a thing (And the bird/duck/ostrich villagers could make snappy comments about it). More interaction with the museum, maybe let the player work more in detail with the diggings and examination of paintings.
> 
> More space for all the stuff in the player's closet/drawer (different closets would have seperate free spaces), if the game won't hit it's limits.
> 
> Watching the stars should be a thing again (with Celeste). Maybe let the players make their own constellations for all to see but have some sort of report button if there's something offensive up in the sky.
> 
> The possibility to send letters to other players outside your own town (friends/if you know their friendcode or such).
> If there are problems with that, then... Maybe have a report system for that, too?...
> 
> Also the possibility to work at ex. Able Sisters, The Museum, Nook's Cranny besides the Roost (kind of how Ai worked in the movie). The player could also be guard or a police of sorts if Copper and Booker are there.
> 
> Greater detail (about the history of) the villagers/special characters. Have the villagers tell you what they want to become, maybe let them have jobs as well.
> 
> ... I'm too fixed on the idea of the player or villagers having a job ._.



Yeah, thats add a report button for those people who will get offended for seeing the word "God" in the sky. Lets get offended at seeing a pee pee in the sky.


----------



## tsukune_713

xkittyy said:


> I want the angle/design you view your town from when you're walking around to be more realistic and cool. Sort of like a sonic game lmao. (I couldn't think of another example) Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162009
> 
> 
> Of course I still want it to keep the look of Animal Crossing I just want the angle to be like that and the sizings of buildings/pwps/plants to be more realistic.



this is what ive been saying <3 like in the mario kart course so itll feel like were in a forest or however you decide to design yoour town


----------



## Anine

I pretty much want the same as everyone else, but yeah:

1. More skintones/hair options. Being able to pick from the male/female hair options the moment you unlock hairdresser would be a good start. Would also love to be able to have darker skin permanently, bit silly that you can't really. Also, as much as I like the conversation at the beginning that determines your looks, it had been handy to just get a good old character creator in there, my first mayor looked weird af, simply because I had no idea my conversation with Rover mattered haha.

2. More storage space, both for inventory stuff and also for designs, both get filled up all the time and it's annoying to have to have several alts just to store things. Designs had been handy if they did it like they do on the sims, it's simply stored in a folder on your console, so in theory it's infinite as long as you have the hard drive space. 

3. Better and more fluid dialogue with your villagers, ex villagers remember you and living there, each villager has at least one conversation that is unique only to them and not just to their type, because right now every villager is essentially the same. If I change a villagers catchphrase to that of a different villager, what difference do they really have a part from their looks. Also more distinct personalities had been great really. 

4. Ability to use pro design to make more clothes, like, just a skirt, pants/shorts, socks, shoes and so on. 

5. More Pwps. Being able to move them for a small fee, instead of having to knock them down and rebuild them. (and they should be rotateable. So should your house be for that matter)

6. Decide where your villagers put their plot down. Though you should have an option to pick 'I don't really care'/random, for those that like the randomness of the game. 

7. No amiibo cards. At all. Ever. It's like random packs in a CoD game, except marketed at children. 'Do you want to cycle for this villager ooooor do you want to spend ?5 for a _chance_ to obtain them instantly? Also featuring: super special popular villagers like Marshal - unobtainable unless you have his card.' Meh, eff that to be honest haha. 

8. Decorating stuff like you can in HDD. Pleaaaaaaaaaase. 

9. Being able to move rocks. Like ok, I get that the rocks apparently are sacred or something so we can't destroy them cos the animal crossing gods would be cross. BUT PLEASE, let me atleast move it one inch to the left.


----------



## Munna

ashjaed said:


> I hope for Nintendo to listen to the practical stuff of what we want (like to be able to place PWPs better, including being able to rotate them, to have a lot of the same HHD features, picking where your villagers move in and STORAGE)
> 
> But also like if it's on the WiiU maybe the gamepad could have a similar functionality as the bottom screen of the DS system? (I don't know, that might actually be worse than what they've already got in mind tho)
> 
> Also someone mentioned (on another similar thread) an improved outside camera feature, and that could be cool!



This is pretty much want I want. (practical changes)

-I want to be able to rotate the camera when outside.
-_Not have Isabelle around when building PWP._ Drop the lecture on spaces! just give me a grid that pops up that shows you where you can place & rotate the PWP.
-Make Blathers blather again.
-Bring back Wisp
-More interactive responses to letters & word recognition. The thing people said about sending letters to other players.
*INVENTORY FIXES!!-* When you dig up bamboo or whatever..be able to STACK IT instead of having to bury it again when your pockets are full.
I have to stack things, dig it back up & then add it to the basket--that's stupid.
-Drawers organized & *more storage space for items*. A search feature.
-When you catch snowflakes, you can stack them or keep in a jar of 10 or something.

-flowing conversations that don't have to restarted again and again by saying hello. Expansion packs for added dialog & letter responses for long-term players.
They could keep working on dialog & release cards with a number of new conversations you could buy as they create it.

-*DESIGN ROOM.* I think running out of space for my designs annoys me the most when making customs & signs in town.
Also when using QR machine. I want to have a bunch of dress designs on me! 

Nocturnal animals like Owls & Bats to see during the night, but sleep in their homes during the day.

-Make the Island bigger & more interesting. Villagers occasionally move out into little huts instead of a void.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really hope that there is more decorating aspects like in HHD I love the functionality of it, like you could have an inventory open and just select the items to drop in the room and stuff. I also really hope that permanent residents become possible and that there would be a kind of "hotel" to be the campsite, so you have a while longer than a day to try to get someone out to move the new person in, like maybe 5 days or a week before they leave so if you really want them you can get them. And the villagers in the hotel can traverse your town and interact and buy things and stuff and then you can have a "mayor" fund and the nicer your town is the more villager visit and the more income you get and the income for the mayor fund can only be used towards PWP and ordinances not for personal stuff, but this way we don't have to pay for the PWP's out of our own pocket. I really hope the dream towns carry over but that they make it so you can go with friends you have over. I hope that the maps are larger and that they have more variety then ACNL like completely different shaped islands and stuff instead of just the same little corner shaped island that just changes slightly. I hope the actual Tortimer island carries over (and that Leilani grows up) or at least other "places" for you to visit like that, it would be cool if there was a place that was always winder too like uh, Jingle-Town or something. I really like the family idea too, it would be neat if villagers could become closer and then move in with each other and have kids (kind of in a tomodatchi life way) but instead of like mutant mixed species babies they would just take after the mom or the dad, and then there could be a whole "matchmaker" aspect of it that you can do and then there could be like special things on Valentine's day for the couples. it would also be neat if each save file had a different purpose, like one as the "mayor" one as the "gardener" and one as the "worker" who can work at the places like Nook's and stuff, it would be neat to be able to pick your purpose in the town like that and be able to only have one of each. I also hope that the special characters actually have homes so when they get off work you can actually go and hang out with them cause I really want to hang out with Sable and Isabelle when they aren't working, and freaking Isabelle needs a damn break already! And with that nothing should be open 24/7, everything should have hours which you can tweak like in ACNL to be "earlier" or "later" but still have hours they're open, and then we can hopefully have a larger inventory so we can stash more stuff until places to sell and turn in stuff are opened. And I hope we can dress villagers and give them accessories in the new one as well because that would be amazing! HEART GLASSES FOR ALL THE SNOOTY!!!Also being able to see when you dive would be amazing, like when you dive being able to see the reef and the critter you're after, and actually being able to catch the jellyfish!!! And being able to make a "tank" like purchase a certain sized tank to hold ___ amount of critters and making your own little tank, instead of all of the singular tanks they auto in. =[
> 
> There are really so many things I want and hope are in the new one, but even though most of them wont happen I will probably still love it...



I loved reading this so much.
I think they could only do this on the next Nintendo console & not the DS because of memory issues, but then at least it would be capable of making all of this happen & also you could get expansion packs for dialog & new items like a game on the PC can.

They could fix the basic thing for a DS release ( I like being able to privately play on the DS, no one needs to see how much time I spend talking to villagers LOL on a big screen, or shaking trees & picking fruit for an hour...)

and then add all this 3D stuff like diving etc for the big screen console release.


----------



## DivaCrossing

It would be nice if they added more depth to the characters, and added variety to the dialogue. I think cooking might be a good idea, and more minigames with the villagers. And like everyone else is saying, I hope they would apply the same graphics as they used to design the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart 8


----------



## p e p p e r

it would be nice if we could choose an area where the villagers move in & I wish the villagers would have more of an individual personality

- - - Post Merge - - -

and more locker space!


----------



## Alienfish

YES PLATYPUSES

Anyways, option to choose skin colors and remove the stupid tan thing. I loved that you in HHD you cold chose the tone, much like Mii creation...


----------



## AliceMcCartney

multiple save slots. really. it would be awesome if i can have multiple towns and multiple mayors. like if you want to share a game card with sb else.


----------



## Fang4Ever

I'd love to be able to just evict unwanted villagers, but I guess that would be too easy though, lol.

I want the islanders back! I miss Dobie ;-; and now that the Tortimer island exists, maybe they could expand it and add a little beach house or something? 

I'd also love to just be able to pick your character's hair, eyes, face, etc. like in Happy Home Designer!


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

I hope for the ability to customize your house more, like you do in HHD. And choose where villagers put their houses


----------



## Hulaette

I want to see the Statues back when you have fully upgraded your house back in the original Animal Crossing game for the GameCube.


----------



## Apron

I think it'd be kind of neat to have some level of backward compatibility with New Leaf.  Maybe you could visit your old town, move items over, maybe have villagers move in from your old town.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Apron said:


> I think it'd be kind of neat to have some level of backward compatibility with New Leaf.  Maybe you could visit your old town, move items over, maybe have villagers move in from your old town.



i like that idea! maybe even move villagers too lol


----------



## Apron

I just thought of something else.  New Leaf gives you a lot of freedom to create clothing and designs and stuff.  It'd be really cool if you could create your own custom furniture.  Having Cyrus refurbish furniture in New Leaf is one of my favorite features of the game.  Creating furniture or sets of furniture to decorate your house with from scratch though would be a whole new level of special though.  You could make a room completely and 100% uniquely yours~


----------



## Arcticfox5

I think it would be cool if there were some new villagers and if the limited capacity of ten villagers were increased.

Also, some more mini-games in town (just like hide-and-seek, that can already be played) would be could


----------



## VividVero

I'd hope for more villager breeds/personalities or expand on the newer ones. Bring back the old dialogue and possibly add every villager to have their own unique phrases that no other has, or a special interaction with your mayor. Choosing your own skintone would be great, they did it in HHD and I hope they bring it into the next game. Bringing some curly hair options would be the bomb because it would be nice to look like myself in the game, instead of my next door neighbor Susan. Being able to order a villager to move their ass outta my town would be great. Like you're suppose to be the mayor. You run this joint and yet you don't have the power to tell Velma to get her scraggly ass outta you're own town? I mean it can be similar to the complain about a villager option to Isabelle. She ask why? Just say her house placement is garbage. I kinda like for them to keep that random moving in bs because if you can choose your own house placement, it makes sense for them to as well. Another great feature would to be able to gifts through the mail to another persons town. Lastly, being able to hold more bells and make it easier to give to someone would be bomb; Y'all don't know that struggle of trading until you gotta pay someone 50mil.

There are plenty of other things but I noticed some other people already said em and didn't feel like reiterating someone else. I'm not sure if I did that in here but if I did, sorry y'all.


----------



## teshima

more skin color options! it bothers me that everyon starts out pale white and the only way you can change is by tanning, which doesn't even last. also, more villager space would be nice, though i do understand the sentiment of having to pick your favorite villagers.


----------



## Elov

I think it would be cute if you could have villager roommates. Smug villagers always tell you how much they want to move in when they visit. So why not actually make it happen? If you had roommates you could have more villagers in your town, while having some live with you like 2-3. They give us such big houses with so much rooms but they're never really used. It would give a whole new incentive to design a room according to that villager and such. And it would be cute seeing them do stuff in your house... Cook food, watch t.v. and go outside like any normal villager of course! And you should only be able to invite them to move in when they have a high enough friendship like when they give you their picture. >w<


----------



## Quagsire.

Choose where villagers move in would be a real life saver! 
It'd also be cool if villagers could get jobs around the time, like sometimes you can see them working in the coffee shop, that'd be cool


----------



## Bam

Bigger towns with increased villager capacity. Maybe even different types of "neighborhoods" within your own town, like a beach-house area and an urban area.
More personalities
More species
More villagers of existing species
More varied dialogue among same-personality animals
More furniture sets/items
Expanded gardening system. Lots more plant species and hybrids and a display in the museum where you can donate them.
More icons other than the AC leaf for easy at-a-glance organization (eg: chair icon, bed, lights, etc)
More PWPs and an increase to villagers suggesting them
More buildings like you get to design in HHD in your town. A school, gym, office, hospital, shops, etc. that you can work in for bells!
More random events/NPC visitors
Have random villagers visit your town and actually walk around rather than just being stuck in a campsite
Waaaaay more spots in your inventory for designs
Changeable exteriors of your house like in HHD
Different room layouts/shapes for houses like in HHD
Furniture arranging touch screen controls like in HHD
More places to visit in multiplayer with more mini-game type stuff. I'm thinking a carnival/theme park would be perfect.
The ability to invite villagers to do things such as go to the theme park, go shopping, fishing, etc.
Implementation of AC amiibo cards! Possibly to unlock furniture or that villager as a visitor to your town
Bring back the Auction House or some type of quick, searchable online selling/trading feature where no one would have to visit your town (like Pokemon's GTS)
And my number 1 wish that we should have already had.... LET US MOVE OUT ANY VILLAGER WE DONT LIKE!


----------



## MintySky

I really want more options as to being a mayor. Like be able to choose where you want characters to move, who you want to move in and be able to move out villagers. I would also like more skin colour options and hair colours.


----------



## newleaves

the city again!! i loved it soo much and the chance to get balloons without
having to find someone who has a 3ds would be pretty neat ε=(｡♡ˇд ˇ♡｡）​


----------



## davidlblack

On April Fools, pitfallsspawn everywhere. And all of your villagers pretend to move away, but they return the next day telling you it was an April Fools joke.

Also, they could return the feature where Resetti pretends to delete your town. When you try to make a new one, Resetti is on the train rather than Rover. He tells you it was all a joke for April Fools, and the two of you go back to your town, with nothing messed up or harmed.

It's cruel but cool


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Getting to choose where your villagers move in for the love of god. I hate plot resetting with the fiery passion of a million suns.


----------



## crosserkelsey

If they do create another main AC game (and let's face it, they'd be stupid not to), I would love to see bigger towns, because the towns now are so small and a bit hard to work with, more pocket slots, more convenient ways to move furniture, being able to stack items besides fruit, etc, etc. Would love to see more PWPs added in and be able to put things on paths instead of having to put them around the plaza, train station, etc. More design slots would be nice and I can think of some other stuff as well, but I'm not really sure what all they would add in.


----------



## Hulaette

I would like to be able to have more customization when you create your character.

More choices for the shape of your eyes or no eyes (Gyroid eyes)

Choose the shape of you nose, default, round, square shape, or flat (no nose)

Skin color: pale, peach, beige, tan, brown, dark brown, purple, green, blue, or gyroid skin texture.

The shape of your mouth: Default, straight mouth, frowny mouth, goofy smirk mouth, slightly open mouth with small teeth showing a tiny bit, or thin lips that you may choose to be red, pink, soft baby orange color, or a gyroid mouth hole.


----------



## crosserkelsey

Geekaloompa said:


> I would like to be able to have more customization when you create your character.
> 
> More choices for the shape of your eyes or no eyes (Gyroid eyes)
> 
> Choose the shape of you nose, default, round, square shape, or flat (no nose)
> 
> Skin color: pale, peach, beige, tan, brown, dark brown, purple, green, blue, or gyroid skin texture.
> 
> The shape of your mouth: Default, straight mouth, frowny mouth, goofy smirk mouth, slightly open mouth with small teeth showing a tiny bit, or thin lips that you may choose to be red, pink, soft baby orange color, or a gyroid mouth hole.



Agreed!! Not much character customization (though I find I'm happy with what I have, but not everyone who plays ACNL is white so there's that). But I think it would be nice to either have more features unlocked at Shampoodle and maybe have a larger Shampoodle, or have a feature where you can edit your character as often as you want. Oh and I think they should bring back the thing of having the catalog in before you upgrade your Nooklings store since the other versions had that........


----------



## pika62221

crosserkelsey said:


> If they do create another main AC game (and let's face it, they'd be stupid not to), I would love to see bigger towns, because the towns now are so small and a bit hard to work with, more pocket slots, more convenient ways to move furniture, being able to stack items besides fruit, etc, etc. Would love to see more PWPs added in and be able to put things on paths instead of having to put them around the plaza, train station, etc. More design slots would be nice and I can think of some other stuff as well, but I'm not really sure what all they would add in.



They will create one, I'm sure that's a given, but it's highly likely to be on NX given the Wii U seems like everyone is pushing them toward ending the poor things life soon, and the team just created Happy Home Designer, and let NDCube do Amiibo Buy, I mean Amiibo Festival.

I like your ideas for the PWP's, but I'd add that they should do like you can do in HHD, and put them side-by-side, image some of the lighted designs we can do if they allowed that!! Of course, first and foremost would be the one giant thing that I really want- a freaking HD version of Animal Crossing! I'd love if the Mario Kart 8 track were similar to an actual town. Yes, the town was rendered, so it was setup unlike actual random towns, but still seeing those little steps to the Re-Tail door, that beach, that glorious beach with the chairs, I can just imagine a villager sunbathing there! What I'd like to see, similar to yours is a larger town, but more animals. The original had a whopping 15, yet every game after that hasn't even been close- 10 is as close as we got! I want the sign posts back too, or at least put a villager's house somewhere like you can in HHD. You know what? Most of what they did in HHD, combine that with New Leaf, upsize it for a television, add more villagers, BOOM! That'd make me super happy!!


----------



## Biyaya

Skin tone options. (I feel like the same method of determining hair and face wouldn't work with determining skin tone though; the game would probably come off sounding racist.)

Uhm. More precision in home organization, like in HHD. Hopefully with 0.5x1 dimensions for the narrower items, like briefcases, instead of taking up 1x1 spaces when it doesn't need to.

More diverse dialogue with villagers, more personalities for villagers, and fox villagers!

Keep the mini games, and maybe add one or two more games that the villagers invite you to play (simple like the hide & seek one). Maybe add in the little NES games to put in your house that was in the GameCube version too.

And fox villagers. Or even a wolf villager with a fox pattern.

Oh! And having more options for jobs (like for Nook, for Brewster, as mayor, etc.)

I could list a bit more, but I won't.


----------



## AnnHarry

It would be awesome, if they added a tiny feature where; the bigger the tree grows, the bigger the town grows and you can have more villagers and stuff!


----------



## Kirbystarship

I would like if the next game let you control where the villager is aloud to put their house, bring back Crazy Redds shop, make the town bigger, get rid of the void or let you turn it off, and more fish, and bugs.


----------



## King Dorado

if they have Club Tortimer again, or some kind of similar place where strangers meet up, they need to modify the impact of somebody cutting wifi so that it doesnt drop everyone else off the server.  that way nobody can threaten to erase your progress in the game by cutting their own wifi.


----------



## mintellect

-Choosing where villagers live
-Less PWP restrictions
-Being able to downgrade your house
-Being able to downgrade Main Street
-More villagers
-Personalities for both genders (male Uchis, female Jocks, male Normals, etc)
-Jewelry
-More personalities
-More furniture
-Not being able to "lock" the island in CT (setting up a tour and not going on it, trapping everyone else on the island because Lelani doesn't allow anyone else to cancel the tour)
-"Blocking" a person in CT kicks them out immediately
-You can enter or leave CT or anyone's town even if they have a menu up
-More flowers and flower colors
-More emotions
-More fruit varieties
-More tree type varieties
-More bush varieties
-Being able to have multiple towns on one cartridge
-More town space
-More fish, bugs, diving creatures
-Being able to make custom pants and skirts
-More hairstyles
-More control over what villagers put in their houses
-Close up camera like in HHD
-Being able to change skin color
-More control over what map, town fruit villagers, etc. you get at the start of the game instead of having to reset over and over
-Increase villager limit
-Increase human resident limit
-If you are blocked by a certain amount of people on CT you are temporarily banned


----------



## King Dorado

ah-- also More Storage Space please!!!


----------



## Hulaette

Diancie Rose said:


> -Choosing where villagers live
> -Less PWP restrictions
> -Being able to downgrade your house
> -Being able to downgrade Main Street
> -More villagers
> -Personalities for both genders (male Uchis, female Jocks, male Normals, etc)
> -Jewelry
> -More personalities
> -More furniture
> -Not being able to "lock" the island in CT (setting up a tour and not going on it, trapping everyone else on the island because Lelani doesn't allow anyone else to cancel the tour)
> -"Blocking" a person in CT kicks them out immediately
> -You can enter or leave CT or anyone's town even if they have a menu up
> -More flowers and flower colors
> -More emotions
> -More fruit varieties
> -More tree type varieties
> -More bush varieties
> -Being able to have multiple towns on one cartridge
> -More town space
> -More fish, bugs, diving creatures
> -Being able to make custom pants and skirts
> -More hairstyles
> -More control over what villagers put in their houses
> -Close up camera like in HHD
> -Being able to change skin color
> -More control over what map, town fruit villagers, etc. you get at the start of the game instead of having to reset over and over
> -Increase villager limit
> -Increase human resident limit
> -If you are blocked by a certain amount of people on CT you are temporarily banned



Can you tell me what a CT is?


----------



## Bowie

Geekaloompa said:


> Can you tell me what a CT is?



Club Tortimer.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I'd really like it if there was an option to choose who sends you letters - either Mum, Dad or both of them. I think that many people have had their parents divorced, or some of them has died, or has some kind of problem that ends up with them living with only one of their parents. I haven't had a mum since I was little, so getting a letter from "Mum" feels kind of weird and wrong. IIt could be done during the Train ride to your new town, where Rover could ask "And, who did you live with before deciding to move away?" or something along the lines, and you could answer "Mum" "Dad" or "Both". I think that it could be a nice detail!

Also, on Mother/Father's day (I mean, on the "absent" parent's day) the remaining one could send the player a card saying "I've been both your mother and father, so here goes ____ (the present which was meant to be giving by the missing parent).


----------



## King Dorado

some kind of voicechat when you visit other towns would be good as well.  (that would probably be abused by people at Club Tortimer however).


----------



## windloft

if you can become mayor in the next main game, i'd love if you can customize the layout of your town. you know how people like to lay out patterns of paths and stairs on the ground? what if you can do it _for real?_ as you unlock more things and/or befriend more of your villagers, they'll start suggesting layouts for your town. for example, you can make your 'town' more modern and your villagers can even drive around in cars. your town can be carnival based and you can play games in order to get exclusive carnival stuff.

i'd also like to see more interactions between you and the villagers. you can go out on platonic dates with them, and they'll reveal stuff about themselves. as you befriend them, they'll give you a picture and possibly an exclusive character-based item / furniture / et cetera that you can place in your house. maybe you can even start a pseudo-romance ??


----------



## padfoot6

I'd love to be able to send letters to people without actually being in their town, paying Lief to regrow grass, and more people to send letters to. It'd be great if you could send letters to your parents or maybe even NPCs! You could learn more about their backstory, like how in Wild World Brewster's backstory was hinted at a little bit but they never really went in-depth about it. Does anyone else remember the letter that you got at the beginning of New Leaf that said something like "I was really supposed to be mayor, but it's okay"? I wish in the next game they'd elaborate on that storyline and let us know who wrote it.


----------



## Aquari

being able to make two different towns on one cartridge and more villagers (bat villages to be exact!!)


----------



## Emeralddreamer

I'm sure this has been mentioned (haven't looked through all the pages of replies) BUT when you time travel and go through lots of trouble (and for some people, tons of bells) trying to secure your dreamies...you're stuck with playing your town..forever to avoid losing your perfect set up. I mean, not every waking minute of every day sort of playing but still enough so you know everything stays the way it is. Which is sometimes inconvient for real life. I would love to see a feature that prevents villagers from wanting to leave.


----------

